# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Looking for Zebra nerites (Neritina natalensis)



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any they would like to sell, or know of someone (website, individual, etc) that is selling some. Please let me know, many thanks!
Barbara 
[email protected]


----------



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any they would like to sell, or know of someone (website, individual, etc) that is selling some. Please let me know, many thanks!
Barbara 
[email protected]


----------

